# Opinions of Health Extensions Little Bites??



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Anybody have a any thoughts on Health Extension Little Bites? I'm thinking of switching my guy from homemade and Royal Canin chi to this. The ingredient list looks LOTS better than RC. Mickey is very picky and he likes this. It is endorsed by American Canine ***. Is this is legit organization? Advice please. Thanks.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Woops! I used the wrong abbreviation for Association. So sorry, apologies.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you tried looking it up on dogfoodadvisor.com ? It is a great site that rates and reviews dog foods. I couldn't see Health Extension listed, is that the brand?
I'm from the UK so can't help with the ACA.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! I checked again and it is listed under "Vet's Choice". It get 4 stars so I feel good about that. Better than the Royal Canin my vet recommended. Really tiny little kibble, too, that would be difficult for him to choke on even if he forgets to chew. LOL


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Unfortunately vets are woefully under educated when it comes to nutrition. RC is at best a mediocre food that is very overpriced.
If you are worried about choking, add water or pre-soak the kibble. It is better for their kidneys etc when fed soaked too.


----------

